# Feel like you are getting nagged to death?



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

It could be possible!

http://www.theprovince.com/news/nagged+husband+really+could+driven+early+grave/9820763/story.html

*Why a nagged husband really could be driven to an early grave*



> Men who complain that their wife's nagging will be the death of them may have point.
> 
> Research has found that the burden of a demanding partner is linked to hundreds of extra male deaths each year.
> 
> ...


A really interesting article - your thoughts?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

My ex-wife had been married before I met her and the fellow died of a heart attack at 31. When I went for a physical the first time after getting separated, my blood pressure had dropped 10 points and my cholesterol had dropped by 95 points. I realized that the first husband's death was not the fluke it appeared to be.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

There is an old joke about this...

Why do men die before their wives....... Because they want to!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I was in the peack of health and fittness when I got married, almost 15 years later I was a basket case. 

The Ex's second husband died several years after they were married.

Enough said!!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My father in law will die within the next 2 year's, I'm sure of it. My mother in law is the basket case. They added 30 minutes onto the end of the school day to make up for missing 31 due to weather. So he gets home an hour past his normal time. She thinks he's sleeping with his bus aide during that hour even though she knows he's been diagnosed with ED for 15 years and absolutely nothing works.

We got all the lumber from the lumber yard, she thinks he's building him a house because we got so much. If anything, it's an addition to the workshop to get away from her after the big barn is built. 

She refuses to cook even though she is a housewife. She does no chores whatsoever and if he asks her to, she throws a tantrum like a child.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Have no doubts it could have an effect. No different then a job what really stress's ya out. Stress (some be good, most be bad) will take it's toll on the body no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree that life offers a lot of different stressors but your spouse probably has the most effect on you. In theory your spouse should be your partner in all things so that stress would accompany you all the time, unless you're out some other stress inducing activity like work. But your spouse should also be the thing that relieves your stress, comforts you, reaffirms you and strengthens you. He or she should build you up, not tear you down.


I have a close friend and former partner (LEO) whose wife may be the queen of all the succubus. I had heard stories that didn't seem possible or plausible, then after a few social engagements I came to realize that the reality was even worse than the legend. I could tell you stories but I doubt you would believe them. To this day I ask him why he stays with her (age & time are not making things any better) and he always says the same thing "I'm Irish, I'll live with a mistake forever". He gets pneumonia every single year, spends lots of time at the chiropractor because of pains in his back and neck, seems to basically live with a 24/7 stress headache and literally spends his entire life trying to find a justifiable reason to not be at home. I tell him he reminds me of people in low-budget horror films. When the walls start to bleed, the deceased begin to appear and the ghoulish voice says 'GET OUT!" normal people just pack up and go. But not the people in low-budget horror films.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya know, if ya'll would just do what we tell you the first time, we wouldn't _have _to nag you!


----------



## Texas (May 14, 2013)

PrepN4Good said:


> Ya know, if ya'll would just do what we tell you the first time, we wouldn't _have _to nag you!


I will get it done!! There is no reason to remind me every six months!!!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My stress level went way down when my divorce ended, I also started sleeping 8hrs. a night again.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I gained weight after my divorce. I lost 40 lbs after my miscarriage and was very unhealthy (5'6" and 100#). I've gained too much (for me) but I'm healthier than I was in high school and doc has said as long as I have no health issues related to weight, she's not worried.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I got rid of migraine headaches after I divorced.I was SOOOOO sick I threw up,couldn't breath,sensitive to light,and the pain in my head was the most horrific I have ever had.Once I divorced and I still think it was mostly the kids,I've never had that kind of headache again!!!!!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

PrepN4Good said:


> Ya know, if ya'll would just do what we tell you the first time, we wouldn't _have _to nag you!


Oh thanks alot, that's about when I go outside and yell F**k!!!, I did what she told me and she's still not happy and by the way I don't like to have to sware. Your dang right it's stressful and a few times I've gotten to the point where I told my wife that if she wants things that way build it herself and that I could dang well live in a tent if I had too. I've built a beautiful 1,300+ sq. ft. home, custom oak kitchen cabinets, laid 1'X1' ceramic tile in the bathroom and kitchen and built a deck 2/3rds the way around the home and it's a hell of a lot better than what both of us lived in before. :facepalm: At least my good neighbor and I occasionally talk about these things, maybe that's why he's so kind and brings me firewood and gives us eggs once and a while. It's not all bad, we're on the same channel for prepping and after all tension stuff I still love her dearly, but I can certainly see the potential of the article effecting my life. I have told my wife that if she wants all the things done here, and she generally has things on her list ahead of what I'm presently working on, that she need to keep me in the best of health. My foster dad died by the hands of his second wife and her son committed suicide.


----------

